# [Wet Thumb Forum]-finally - my *not so well* aquarium



## asaf (Feb 22, 2003)

ok, so this is my 360 liter aquarium.
should have been purned but i was lazy lately...
anyway - i realy want suggestions on how to make it dutch, the tank is not finished, but i want some help to make it realy nice and dutch









1

2

3

btw,
i know the pic. r not sharp,
i will get some better ones soon.


----------



## asaf (Feb 22, 2003)

ok, so this is my 360 liter aquarium.
should have been purned but i was lazy lately...
anyway - i realy want suggestions on how to make it dutch, the tank is not finished, but i want some help to make it realy nice and dutch









1

2

3

btw,
i know the pic. r not sharp,
i will get some better ones soon.


----------



## taslixado (Feb 29, 2004)

hello!

the aquarium looks greate, but the pictures are......

best regards!

hello from Portugal


----------

